# Bar/Shifter question



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am building up a Rohloff 29er.
I don't care for the str MTB bars.

I wanted moustache type bars, but the shifter won't fit,
without the adapter.

Any ideas?


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a moustache bar on my Big Dummy with a Nuvinci shifter. The shifter has the same problem as the Rohloff, so I'm sure the solution will also work.

A hose clamp, and a piece of plastic conduit, or a cuttoff from a MTB bar.


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's a good idea.

Any more??


----------



## Larryscustomcycles (Oct 27, 2010)

Electric shifter?

AboutUsPage

edit: Nothing to do with me...thats just how the link links...

No idea how it works or even if but Im keen to give one a go.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

I ordered the Mittelmeyer Rohloff shifter for curved bars and it should have arrived either Friday or yesterday at Black Sheep, where they are mounting it on a one piece Ti bar similar to that on this year's NAHBS winner. I will send pics and post a ride report when it arrives, which should be within the next week.

One initial warning - it took it a full month to arrive from Germany after ordering and looked for a while like it had been lost by DHL.


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope this idea works!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a picture Todd from Black Sheep took of it mounted on my extra wide/long one piece bar before shipping it out to me. (Note curve of bar, obviously - the Rohloff shifter would absolutely not have gone on there other than at the bar end, where I had it mounted for testing before the Mittelmeyer unit arrived.)

The outside diameter is a little bigger than the stock shifter for the obvious reasons but looks reasonable. Ride report to follow when she arrives late next week!


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Update: Ok, I've got 60 miles or so on the shifter. At first it squeaked against the bar tape (which was running under the shifter - could be avoided by taping differently), but it's worn in now and the squeak is gone. 

So, the thing is a little big, such that you don't really want to ride with your hand around it, at least if you have small hands like me. (Might be totally comfortable for larger guys.) But, I can ride with my gloved hand right against the side of it without a problem, and often do. 

As far as shifting performance goes, it seems a little less crisp than when I had the stock shifter on - I can more easily put the hub in a position where I can hear the gears are not quite right, and then give it a little tweak and it goes away, where this was not the case with the Rohloff shifter I had on for the first 40-50 miles. I think this may just be a matter of cable adjustment though, and have nothing to do with the actual shifter design, so I wouldn't assume this is them - it's really just a roller, as the indexing is, after all, in the hub. 

On the whole, I give it an B+ - it would be a solid A if I could comfortably leave my hand around it in ordinary riding, but then again this may not be good for hub/shifting performance either, and would not be possible without a different design - you could, I suppose, design a shifter like the base Rohloff unit that split cleanly in half and bolted together in a flat spot on the bar, and get the best of both worlds, but alas, no one has done this yet, and then again, that would not work if the bar had any curve at all in the place where the shifter actually bolted on. 

As far as the Mittelmeyer goes, most importantly, it works - I now have reliable Rohloff shifting on a curved bar, in a reasonable position where I can shift without taking my hand off the bars (as would be necessary for a perpendicular mount) and without moving my hand to the very end of the bar. It also looks good and the cable placement is convenient. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

If you haven't found a solution, this might work:









minoura light holder - Google Search

It's called the Minoura Besso & it's designed as a front fork light holder but can be adapted to other uses. I used it to mount an older power (watts) capable Polar bicycle computer to the stem but had to come up with an extension so used a bit of titanium tubing to lengthen the mount. Very secure. Never had an issue with it.

Good luck.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm running mine off the end of the J-bar with a narrower version of the HubBub adaptor that will fit "mtb" inner diameter bars; CycleMonkey ordered for me.


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

There's a new shifter by Gilles Berthoud which will fit and looks beautiful. II'll post a pic/link when I can.


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

Google Images


----------



## armstpat (Sep 25, 2011)

Any information in english on this shifter?


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

If you Google: Gilles berthoud rohloff twister the Gilles berthoud site has an English version. You can email them direct or sjs are also selling them - they will have them in stock in a couple of weeks.


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

I just received my shifter from Mittelmeyer, only to realize that it's only made for standard bars; 24mm. Mine is a Ragley Luxy that is oversized, ****. Anyone no of an alternative that will fit on an oversized drop bar?


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

Sucks to be you!!

Can't imagine you want to lose those Ragleys so the only thing I can think of is to contact Mittelmeyer and ask if they could mill out the eccentric insert to fit the oversize bars...unless the bars are too big for the whole thing to fit round them. Also try contacting Gilles Berthoud as they have an Aston Martin version of the Mittelmeyer (I just fleabayed my Mittelmeyer to get the GB one 'cause it's so damn pretty....but that doesn't help you!


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

check this thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/what-bar-extension-mounting-twist-shifters-744996.html


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

try Black Sheep Bikes • Custom built in Fort Collins, Colorado


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe this is just a reminder for to stay single speed. ;-) 

No, really, I'll send GB an email and see if they have a shifter for the biger diameter. 

Anybody want to buy a brand new, never been mounted Mittelmeyer shifter?


----------



## cjellmoney (Oct 28, 2011)

How much do you want for the shifter?


----------



## phil_rad (Dec 28, 2007)

I contacted Gilles Berthoud and they don't make a Rohloff shifter that fits an oversized bar, so I decided to go with a 24,5 mm Salsa Woodchipper bar instead. 

I'll be keeping the Mittlemeier one.

I called Mittlemeier and talked to the boss; he said that next year in March they will be bringing out a Brake lever/shifter like on a road bike. For a Rohloff and hydros! How cool is that? Probably cost a fortune though. 

When the bike is finished I'll post a few pictures to see what you all think. 

Phil


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh. My. Freakin. Gawd. Do you mean they're making a flippin' brifter?!!!!!! 

Good choice on the 'chipper btw.


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, well, well.......hadn't been on the site for a while, but yes, there's a brifter.!

BSG-Rennlenker


----------

